# Pinfish traps



## Okeebc (6 mo ago)

Looking for a source of well made traps. I only need a few. I can make my own but lack a tar vat and dont want to learn a new science to vinyl coat.


----------



## Mikes326 (8 mo ago)

I’ve bought one of these traps a couple of years back and have been really happy with it, construction is good, and catches plenty of bait.

I think mine is the offshore size.

Pinfish Traps | Pinfish Traps, Live Bait Pens, Crab Traps, Vertical Jigs, Rods & Reels


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There are many USA made vinyl/PVC coated mesh suppliers around. I was looking at buying a roll recently to put live perch in for river catfishing. Get a roll, a stainless ring set, crimpers and some stainless springs, rubber or bungees for door latches and you are set. If you want to get silly OCD you can dip the cut ends in plastic to prevent rust intrusion.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Mikes326 said:


> I’ve bought one of these traps a couple of years back and have been really happy with it, construction is good, and catches plenty of bait.
> 
> I think mine is the offshore size.
> 
> Pinfish Traps | Pinfish Traps, Live Bait Pens, Crab Traps, Vertical Jigs, Rods & Reels


I've used these traps for several years and they work great and best of all are reasonable.


----------



## noflogata (Sep 14, 2020)

Academy sells solid ones for cheap. I have the same brand crab trap and it has held up nicely









Frabill 18" x 12" x 8" Pinfish Trap | Academy


The Frabill 18" x 12" x 8" Pinfish Trap makes catching pinfish simple. Its flat bottom offers stability, and its heavy-duty vinyl-dipped steel mesh construct...




www.academy.com


----------

